
Create or Hate: Successful People Make Things – Free on Amazon for a Few Days - sdelong
https://www.amazon.com/Create-Hate-Successful-People-Things-ebook/dp/B01LZOIBZS/
======
sdelong
This is Dan Norris of wpcurve.com 's latest book. Following The 7 Day Startup
and Content Machine. It's about shutting down the negative voice in your head
so you can get shit done.

